
Quel Solaar: How I program C - eswat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=443UNeGrFoM
======
corysama
Eskil's presentation on how he made an MMO by himself through smart technical
choices has been a great inspiration for me for many years.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90R2taD1WQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90R2taD1WQ)

